# Oriana



## borderreiver

Did anyone go on Oriana last voyage to the med. heard it was very rough. bad weather. engine tubo charger broken on engine new one send out but wrong one. vessel slow steaming so passage's missed out on some trips. One port missed out due to strong wind . Cabins under dinning rooms working by the cleaners being noisy.


----------



## sparkie2182

All part of the pleasure of seagoing.


----------



## CAPTAIN JEREMY

borderreiver said:


> Did anyone go on Oriana last voyage to the med. heard it was very rough. bad weather. engine tubo charger broken on engine new one send out but wrong one. vessel slow steaming so passage's missed out on some trips. One port missed out due to strong wind . Cabins under dinning rooms working by the cleaners being noisy.


I was there as 2/O for the "Month in the Med" immediately before she was permanently repositioned to Australia.

As I recall, the delay in Piraeus was for a main line steam leak .... being steam I don't think that she would have a turbo charger. Also, in Dubrovnik, we were caught by the Bora, and steamed out leaving 400 passengers ashore, lost a couple of pontoons and wrote off a lifeboat/tender and damaged a couple more. We went back to pick up the passengers the following day so had to cancel the next port (I think). Alexandria was cancelled as President Sadat was assassinated the day before we were due to arrive in Alexandria, so the ship diverted to Izmir instead. I think there were a couple of other minor mishaps but I cannot recall what they were.

I don't recall slow steaming, and I know that we ran at full speed for part of the time (135 RPM) though by that time the ship was already limited to 75% power, but it still gave about 28 knots.


----------

